# Ponce and south report



## Jigmaster (Apr 3, 2006)

GOOD

Ponce Inlet area


Where they're biting 



Angler Todd Wynn caught a wayward bonefish on shrimp around Disappearing Island, the Fishin' Hole's Gene Lytwyn said.

"Juvenile permit can look like bonefish," Lytwyn said, "but this was bonefish."

Maybe the 88-degree river temps made it think it was still in the Keys. Word of the bonefish spread fast.

"Evidently, global warming's having an effect," said Capt. John Tarr of the Fly Fisherman in Titusville.

Capt. Wayne Summer said the big tarpon have arrived, in the 150-lb.-and-above range. Their food, meanwhile, is a little late. Though finger mullet are all over the Indian River and Mosquito Lagoon, they've yet to show up at Ponce.

"They're just not here in any significant concentration," Summer said.

Meanwhile, anglers are scrambling to figure out what these tarpon will take.

Surf & Piers

Big kings aren't just for big people. Last week, Daulton Schobohm, 13, brought a 30-pound, 8-ounce king to the Flagler Pier to be gaffed. Black drum to 5 pounds are hitting in the evenings, and flounder to 4 pounds are frequent, pier aficionado Bob Burns said.

Matanzas Inlet area

Substantial flounder -- to 20 pounds -- are in the river now, said Jeff Collins of the Devil's Elbow fish camp.

Tomoka Basin area

Capt. Kent Gibbens says forget fishing the basin -- a marsh restoration project is clouding up the waters. Instead, try for mangrove snapper in the river around I-95. They're plentiful, tasty and biting on shrimp.

Indian River Lagoon

Capt. John Tarr reports reds in the north end, plenty of trout in the grassy areas, snook along the culvert pipes and tarpon on the dropoffs.

Mosquito Lagoon

Tiger Shoals is full of reds, said Capt. Jeff Dorobiala, who has seen at least five schools of 100 or more, feeding.

"They're a good size too, all upper slot," he said, and taking chunks of mullet. Rich Guinn of Skeeters said to use live bait this time of year, when the reds are "getting pounded pretty hard."

Halifax River

Trout to 11 pounds are loitering around the bridges, Gene Lytwyn of the Fishin' Hole said. Flounders are hitting on soft plastic, and waders are finding themselves with five or six in a short time.

Offshore

The dolphin have moved on, but the snapper and grouper are biting, Capt. Jim Jollie of the Haf-N-Haf said. "Nice fat kingfish" are also hitting on spoons, he said. Capt. Dave Grubbs of the Reel Gator also said the bottom bite's been solid, with 30-pound grouper and 20-pound snapper, plus amber jacks.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Jigmaster said:


> "Juvenile permit can look like bonefish," Lytwyn said, "but this was bonefish."


Um, I kinda find that hard to believe. One is a broad, flat fish with long fins and the other is long and skinny. About the only similarity is that the are both silverish...


----------



## tnturtle (Jan 10, 2007)

*thanks*

Nice compilation of the area reports.I might stop at the Tomoka on 95 on my way through next week.Mangos make great sandwiches.:fishing:


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

AtlantaKing said:


> Um, I kinda find that hard to believe. One is a broad, flat fish with long fins and the other is long and skinny. About the only similarity is that the are both silverish...


You are correct. I've caught baby permit in my net and they look nothing like a bonefish. Not sure what that guy was talking about.


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*I am Sorry*

but this report really doesnt mean much to shore fisherman....They were all reported by "Capt" fishing from boats and in my opinion, would just mislead new people .....(This would be better serve in a boating forum) not a "Pier and surf" fourm........as most of us know, fishing from a boat isnt the same thing.....Most of these places, they report....we cant even get too (offshore ) oh excuse me, they gave one report for .."Surf and pier" and it was all about pier .....for the new guys reading this report....don't put too much value into it.....Its just a open report, that you can pretty much.....see anywhere
oh i forgot permit and bonefish look alike when they are younger????  maybe when they are still in the egg stage  that alone should be a "Red flag".......next time give a "Shore bound" report.....leave the boating reports to the boaters:fishing:


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

LOL, I laughed when I read that report in the Daytona Times News Journal...

Come to think of it, I always laugh when I read that report every Friday.


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Yeah permit and bone fish REALLY look alike  Bones and WHITING maybe guy prolly caught a whiting and thought it was a bone. 

UMMM Flounder to 20lbs around devils elbow?? BULLS HIT!


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

I saw the picture on another website and it was a bonefish the guy caught. It's rare but not out of the question.

I don't know about #20 flounder but I know a guy who fishes around the docks in Port Canaveral who has been catching some doormats out of his jon boat.


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*let see*

the last time they caught a 20lb flounder was in 83....and it is still the fla report so if they are catching them in the 20lb range.....DAMN!!! .....heh heh....hey at least we get a laugh, out of this thread


----------



## Sea Level (Nov 20, 2005)

I plan on stopping by the Devil's Elbow Fish Camp bait and tackle store today to drop off some flyers for the surf fishing course I am going to give next month. I was going to check the validity of that 20# flounder report. I'm also going down to Daytona Beach to drop off some flyers at a couple of my favorite B&T shops, which includes the "Fishing Hole". I'll ask Gene about that "Juvenile Permit looking like a Bonefish" statement. That doesn't sound like him.


----------



## Jigmaster (Apr 3, 2006)

*Bonefish*



jettypark28 said:


> but this report really doesnt mean much to shore fisherman....They were all reported by "Capt" fishing from boats and in my opinion, would just mislead new people .....(This would be better serve in a boating forum) not a "Pier and surf" fourm........as most of us know, fishing from a boat isnt the same thing.....Most of these places, they report....we cant even get too (offshore ) oh excuse me, they gave one report for .."Surf and pier" and it was all about pier .....for the new guys reading this report....don't put too much value into it.....Its just a open report, that you can pretty much.....see anywhere
> oh i forgot permit and bonefish look alike when they are younger????  maybe when they are still in the egg stage  that alone should be a "Red flag".......next time give a "Shore bound" report.....leave the boating reports to the boaters:fishing:


Jetty- you seem aggitated here hope everything is Ok with you. I Just got off the Phone w-Gene,
according to him the Female reporter screwed up, was suppose to read Bonefish and Permit being caught and that Juvenile Permit can look like Pompano but was actually a Permit. I explained to him that if this wasn't cleared up by close of business today how you were going spend your weekend Picketing the Fishin Hole with a vengance. I didnt get into your aggression toward Boaters and the areas that you cant reach figuring he didnt have much control over that. 

Either way thought it was a good read and thought i would share.


----------



## Sea Level (Nov 20, 2005)

I was in the Fishing Hole Friday, and Gene related to me the same story of the female reporter misquoting him.


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Jigmaster*

I wasnt "Aggitated" at all....and i wasnt the only one that felt the same way about the reports you posted. And if you are going to give a report...That report should come from your time on the water....Not somebody elses report. If thats the cast, then we should just take reports from magazine and post them all the time. And when you post something like this, then "New" people not knowing. Will think "Okay" i will go there.....And another thing...."Capt" arent going to one spot......They drive around till they get on fish, and when the bite turn off....They drive around again. Capts arent going to give a bad report......"NEVER".............Its their job and having people come to them, puts money in their pocket.....So you will never hear them say, i went out today and the fishing was Horrible....if you were going to hire a capt to take you fishing, would you hired the guy with great fishing reports or the person....that reported fishing was slow??? also what about that 20lb flounder....that shouldve have been a redflag right there.......... i not trying to pick a fight, but if you are going to post a report...at least make sure, you were the one doing the fishing, not something you pull out of the paper...I also read these reports, but i know better between fishing from a boat and fishing from shore.............Hope you will see what i am trying to say, before you shoot me down again....Trust me you would know if i was aggitated..........But if thats going to be the norm around here.....why bother going fishing, just read a paper.....and repeat everything you read......


----------



## Sea Level (Nov 20, 2005)

*Fishing Reports*

I would certainly give more credibility to a first hand report from one of you guys than anything I read in the paper.


----------



## Jigmaster (Apr 3, 2006)

*For your informaion*



jettypark28 said:


> I wasnt "Aggitated" at all....and i wasnt the only one that felt the same way about the reports you posted. And if you are going to give a report...That report should come from your time on the water....Not somebody elses report. If thats the cast, then we should just take reports from magazine and post them all the time. And when you post something like this, then "New" people not knowing. Will think "Okay" i will go there.....And another thing...."Capt" arent going to one spot......They drive around till they get on fish, and when the bite turn off....They drive around again. Capts arent going to give a bad report......"NEVER".............Its their job and having people come to them, puts money in their pocket.....So you will never hear them say, i went out today and the fishing was Horrible....if you were going to hire a capt to take you fishing, would you hired the guy with great fishing reports or the person....that reported fishing was slow??? also what about that 20lb flounder....that shouldve have been a redflag right there.......... i not trying to pick a fight, but if you are going to post a report...at least make sure, you were the one doing the fishing, not something you pull out of the paper...I also read these reports, but i know better between fishing from a boat and fishing from shore.............Hope you will see what i am trying to say, before you shoot me down again....Trust me you would know if i was aggitated..........But if thats going to be the norm around here.....why bother going fishing, just read a paper.....and repeat everything you read......


Jetty- it’s ok to pass on information from another source, who made you an authority on where information should come from? and Capt. Are not Credible sources! If there is anything out there that could help anyone of us catch more Fish or make us better Fisherman share it please. I have found more than a few of your Posts to Contain 2nd hand information possibly hundreds with inconstancies if you would like me to bring them to light I will. I’m not trying to come on here if I was you would know it.
The other thing is yes it was a news paper Report however not everyone gets the Paper and not everyone lives here so if one person got one thing out of it so be it. If you read it and liked it ok if you didn’t that’s ok too. Besides that all of the information on here is either 1st 2nd or 3rd hand information either way it came from Fisherman and we are all liars’ right. Seems as though you felt compelled to manipulate the Post with your Distorted narrow-minded point of View, Speaking of post’s do you realize you are a Posting Maniac. You have posted nearly 1,500 Post’s in just a year to the tune of 5 posts per day. Dude you are Seriously slowing down the Server, (When do you work) most of which Consists your Opinion or how something makes you feel…. you have as many Posts as the Moderator has Posted in the past 5 years. I might add through all of that there is not a Picture of one stinking Fish you’ve caught not even a Sailors Choice. I hope you were not using Gulp the whole time.


The other Stereo Type you put out was- places “WE” can’t even get to???
News Flash Jetty- just who do you think “WE” are?

“WE” are some of the most Diverse of the Fishing Community 
We might be a Bum who lives under the Bridge, You might live in a Trailer, We may Live in a Million Dollar House on the Beach, WE might be that Bush Beer drinking NASCAR fan coming down on Vacation, WE might even drink Bush Beer if there is no Bud light left, We might Walk to the Beach or Pier, WE may peddle a bike to go Fishing, You might take the LYNX Bus, WE might have a well equipped 4x4, WE might have a Lexus,
You may be Boatless, We might wade Fish/Fly Fish, We might have a Kayak, We might have a Dingy, We might have a Jon Boat, We might have a Flats Boat or a Friend relative or neighbor with one, we just may have an offshore Boat, and maybe even a Yacht. 

This is Florida where there is unlimited Fishing recreation. Depending on ones financial status or limited by our wives on how much we can invest in our Fishing Passions. 

Either way Pier and Surf Fishing is just one source for that Passion.
It’s up to you personally, to expand or limit your Fish catching ability.


The flip side is- those of us weather partaking in Pier and Surf Fishing Full time/ Part time seasonally or occasionally whether Newby or Old Salt’s have other Fishing Passions as well.

This My friend is who "WE" are.


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

I agree with Jetty. 

One day I was fishing on the pier, about half way out to the end. Guy came walking back in, I asked him how he did. 

He said he didn't catch anything but the three guys out on the end of the pier had a whole cooler full of Pompano. (Second hand information.)

About an hour later, the three guys from the end of the pier packed it up and came walking back in. I asked them how they did. They told me they had a whole cooler full of Pompano. I asked how big they were. They opened the cooler and showed me. They were big alright. West Virginia Pompano (down here in Florida we call them "Jacks").

I guess I should have taken the first guys report and just came home and posted it on 33 different fishing forums....

I've never met a charter CAPN' that I didn't like. Then again, I've never read a fishing report from a charter CAPN' that said "Took my clients fishing today, they didn't catch anything, but I still got paid $900, so I'm happy. Who wants to go fishing tomorrow?".

Lots of charter CAPN's around here. The ones who catch fish are usually out catching fish. The other ones are busy posting stuff on the interent or writing articles for the newspaper.

Jetty doesn't take pictures when he goes fishing because he can't afford a digital camera. He's so poor that he lives under a bridge down there in South Florida, but fortunatly the bridge has wireless internet service, so he can keep us informed by posting here on P&S. Keep up the good work Jetty.

My wife is well trained. She doesn't even ask how much money I spend on fishing. She knows better. So please don't include me in your "We". 

More posts doesn't equal bad, more posts equals good. No points for content.

Welcome to the family. 

Get it?


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

I loved that...
Now thats funny!


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Lol*

   "Jiggie" you are funny, if you read my threads, then you would know why i am on here so much. (some of the guys know) but i will share since you are calling me out.....I have a disease called "Crohn disease" the last six months, i been sideline in bed. I have gotten out(fishing) two or three times this year. (With friends helping) i also help coach a ladys tournament softball team, and i also go and bowl on leagues and tournments.....But at the end of last year, i tore a ligment in my right hand. So that hand is in a brace, till i decide to have it cut into or not. There are other issues i have to handle day to day,as the "Crohn" attack other parts of my body as well. But those are my problem.....and seeing that i am layup and cant get up to get the paper to read fishing reports.....I have the comfort of knowing that i can at least come here and read and share infor, with other people.....i might not agree with everyone and they might not agree with me. But thats okay........And thats the main reason for me posting so much.....(enough of that) The "We" that you seem to take out of content....by making yourselve a "Super hero"   i havent been able to fly over the water and get to any of the reef,flats, sand bars and a 100s of other places, that capt can get with their boats.....maybe you have some kind of super power, that allows you to reach these areas....Please share that with usopcorn: "We" wasnt meant to belittle any of us, like you are trying to say. But again take that anyway you like it......Most of the Infor that i share are from real fisherman....Not some capts that want you belive, they are catching 20lb flounders Yes i look for infor all over the net, but i research it then i post it......I am going to guess, but i can bet you really havent fish in many place, or havent really fish that long.....So maybe that is why you are so impress with the reports that you read in the paper....And another thing, if i am wrong...Then i say, I was wrong and don't try to hide behind alot of words....
"Surf Fish"......i got a digital Camera, i just havent had the time to take any pictures....and i don't want to waste taking pictures of the water  So there you have it "JIgmaster" i hope i was able to answer most of your questions.......if not "Oh well" 

Semper Fi.....even to this forum:fishing::beer:


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*I didnt*

realize my post count was so high i wonder if that makes me a expert......On having way too much time on my hand  
"Expert count poster" thats my call sign


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

Again this is just funny.opcorn: 
No one has to defend themselves. We all post and have fun with what we do...
Lets quit the cat fighting.
Eat :spam: and drink :beer:


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*i am not*

fighting "Vic" ....It is funny to me i get my laughs at time from reading replys.....
"Jigmaster" my words to you was just my opinion. And they werent meant to call you out, or belittle you in any way.....Like i said before, i enjoy coming here....(It keeps me away from the porn  ) And the last thing i want is a "Pi$$ing contest" so if you felt like i belittle you in some way.....That wasnt my intend and i am Sorry you took it that way.....I still belive what i said about those fishing reports.....But thats just my "Opinion".... nothing more, nothing less........We are getting to old to fight over a topic like this......So again i say....my intend wasnt to put you down. But if it came across like that..... again i am sorry :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## Dolphinpier (Aug 15, 2006)

VICIII said:


> Again this is just funny.opcorn:
> No one has to defend themselves. We all post and have fun with what we do...
> Lets quit the cat fighting.
> Eat :spam: and drink :beer:


I second that emotion.opcorn: :beer:


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

jettypark28 said:


> realize my post count was so high i wonder if that makes me a expert......On having way too much time on my hand
> "Expert count poster" thats my call sign


Jetty, P&S fishing expertise is based on two things:

1. How many posts you make.

2. How close you live to the ocean. 

You got number one whipped, but for number two you get awarded more expert points for being farther away from the ocean, so you might want to consider moving to Pennsylvania. 

The reason expert points from number two are inversely proportional to how close you are to the ocean is simple:

People who live near the ocean go fishing all the time. They don't have time to sit around in front of the computer and talk about fishing all day, they're too busy fishing. 

On the other hand, people who live in Pennsylvania only go fishing for a couple weeks a year to Da Point, and that gives them the luxury of sitting around in front of a computer for the other fifty weeks talking about fishing.

That's why people who live in Pennsylvania know so much more about surf fishing than the people who live at the beach do.

If you move up there we could change your name to Pittsburgh28 so we'd still know it was you.

Glad you have a digital camera, if you ever need batteries for it let me know and I'll mail some down to the bridge....


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*OH so*

thats how they do it..... 
Guess i will never reach the "Expert" level

But i did stay at a "Holiday Inn" doesnt that makes 
me a "Expert" on something 

As for the batteries, i have enough of them.
Post number=1,484 and climbing opcorn: 
But if you want to send beer.....:beer: knock yourselve out.....
Seeing how close i live too the ocean, if i could go fishing, i would be there with bells on my toes......But i have done enough fishing to last a few guys a lifetime. Thanks to my dad
Who always had time to take me fishing......even when i didnt want to go 
"Surf Fish" at times i don't know if you are kidding or just being a A$$.....since you don't put any   on some of your replys.....Please clear this up for me, so i can reply in the same manner....opcorn: I don't like Debating so much, but i won't run away from a good one...opcorn:


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

_"Surf Fish" at times i don't know if you are kidding or just being a A$$_

Jetty, you need to learn to read between the smiley faces, that's half the fun on the Internet forums. 

Smiley faces can be used as very deceptive tools. Lot of times, people say something nasty, that they really want to come over nasty, but then they hang a smiley face on the end, just in case somebody calls them on it. "Oh, I didn't mean that to be nasty, I was just kidding!". Lot of people use smiley faces as a get out of jail free card. 

Other times people say things that may sound nasty to some people, but other people who know them realize they are just trying to be funny. I think we call that sarcasm; no smiley face doesn't necessarily mean the guy wasn't smiling when he wrote it. 

Internet forums aren't just about the intended subject matter, be it fishing, or kite flying, or whatever. They are about jockeying for position. In the case of this forum, the game is called My Rod Is Bigger Than Your Rod; take fishing reports for example. Some people post fishing reports to inform other people what they caught and where they caught it, with the sole intent of trying to help other people enjoy fishing like they do. 

Other people post fishing reports and won't even tell anybody where they were fishing, which really isn't a fishing report, it's just chest beating on the part of the poster. Jockeying for that imaginary position. 

"I heaved my heaver 650' and caught two fish with my Rainshadow 1569 and my Solid Gold Avet Super Magged Knobby reel." Is that a fishing report? No, that's somebody trying to impress everybody with his equipment. Chest beating. Jockeying for that imaginary position.

Other people spew volumes of fishing advice, but never post any fishing reports. You have to figure out if they ever really do go fishing, and if they do, why is when and where such a secret. 

How many people will you find like AtlantaKing on any forum, a guy who is willing to completely disassemble and reassemble a fishing reel, and to document the entire process with pictures for the sole purpose of trying to help other people out? Not many. 

The fun part of playing the game is getting to know the players. Once you know the players, you don't need to look for smiley faces, you can actually read the words and figure out what's going on. Words can have a much deeper meaning than smiley faces. It's easy to figure out who the players are and why they are playing if you work at it a little bit and pay attention to the details. The trick is, you can't make up your Good Guy/Bad Guy list based on what's happening right now, you have to base that list on what's happened in the past in order for it to be accurate.

Anyway, Jetty, I don't drink beer (it's bad for my liver), and I don't eat popcorn (because it gets stuck between my teeth), I don't think it's cute to turn green and puke in public, and I really think the smiley icons are, in general, unnecessary, so you'll just have to go with your gut feeling on whether I'm "just kidding or being an @SS".....


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Thanks*

Surf for the lesson (Damn i have alot to learn) I guess i get in trouble alot, cause i am more direct about most things. But i thought that adding the "Faces" was a way to show others, what your intend was. I look at it like a unwritten code in all forums? And i am better at reading faces, then i am at reading words....so i will stick to "Smilies".....There have been a few times, when i posted something and when back and reread it....and said "OH sh!t" thats not what i meant....but when i add faces, at least i know, that i am being honest with the person. I don't have time or the strenght to learn how to read between the words.....I am straight up kind of person....and what you see is what you get, if i don't like you or don't agree with you....I am going to tell you......I have more respect for someone to shoot back at me, then someone who hides behind meaning of words.......(Guess i am old school that way) i know anyone can be a expert fisherman on the internet.....but for those of us, that been doing this for awhile.....We should be able to spot the "wannabees".......I belive everyone has a right to post a report anyway they want. Take me and my favorite fishing spot the "Cape"... "Jettypark" being the go too spot for me. If you notice some guys when out there didnt catch anything (in just a few outings) so that place sucks for them, At first that upset me. well because most of these guys were just starting out. And new people arent willing to put time in, to learn a area.....I am sure you put your time in, just like i did.......I will only spoon feed someone so much.....They have to also make a effort.....not just come on here and ask "What bait,spot,line,pole,weather and so on.....People will never learn this way. If i tell them to use this bait, and they say what about this or that.....i stop right there. And let them fish it whatever way they want to......For most part fisherman don't like to give out to much info, and thats okay with me.....(I understand why) But if someone tell you about a area, i am pretty sure you, would be able to figure out how to catch fish in that area.....Some guys here have PM and let me know about a few spots, does it bother me....NO cause i have done the same......Bottom line is...to each his own. As long as we both know where we stand....Thats enough for me.......Damn "Surf Fish" after reading your reply, on learning to read people thru their words......Thats too much for me and i might be wrong, but i belive most guy/gals use the "Smilies" that belong to this forum.....I really havent gotten to many replys, like yours........I don't think you are being a A$$ in your replys to me......But i am not at the level of being a "Expert" on reading people thru their words   Now i have to go back and read all the replys, that people have said to me  for all i know someone been putting me down and i didnt know it  
I better check all of "Zach" replys


----------

